# Pouring too fast



## Chris2312 (2 mo ago)

Hi there. I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem I am with their Sage Barista Express. 

I have had the machine for just under a year and have had no issues. 

Recently however the espresso pours out far too quickly. Even with the grind at the finest it can be and volume as high as it can be the slowest it has ever came out is 17 seconds. 

I have adjusted the settings since I have had the machine and have easily been able to have the espresso out between the 25 and 35 seconds usually 30 on the nose so I can't understand what is happening. 

I regularly clean the machine so it isn't that it isn't maintained that's the problem. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Only thing comes to my mind is sth wrong with your grinder.
I suggest you to watch some videos on YouTube how to dismantle it and give it a good clean/inspection, adjustment mechanism might be jammed, therefore adjustment knob might be not doing its job.


----------



## BigBeanHead (2 mo ago)

You need to inspect your machine and you might find the problem. If not, ask a professional.


----------

